# Adding octagon box to pot light IC



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Do you have these in Canada? They work like a champ and you can make good money and be in and out quick.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

They have a conversion kit to go from recessed light to a surface mounted light like a pendant. But first, since it's a 4" light with the right size cutout in the drywall, I would just attempt to break the recessed light out and push it out of the way in the attic, then install the normal 4" round box.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I would probably use one of those rework ceiling fan boxes.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Get this and be in and out in no time.

https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p....for-pendant-or-light-fixtures.1000831831.html

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> They have a conversion kit to go from recessed light to a surface mounted light like a pendant. But first, since it's a 4" light with the right size cutout in the drywall, I would just attempt to break the recessed light out and push it out of the way in the attic, then install the normal 4" round box.



Yup, done this before.

Four quick sawzall cuts and a smack on a length of 2x4 with a lump hammer and the fixture is out of your way.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

B-Nabs said:


> Get this and be in and out in no time.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p....for-pendant-or-light-fixtures.1000831831.html


:thumbsup:

Damn that looks quick as hell!


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

B-Nabs said:


> Get this and be in and out in no time.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p....for-pendant-or-light-fixtures.1000831831.html
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


I will check that out. Problem I'm having is that most pendants I'm installing are about 4" in circumference and the existing can is 6".

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

zac said:


> I will check that out. Problem I'm having is that most pendants I'm installing are about 4" in circumference and the existing can is 6".
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You said in the first post the lights were 4-1/8"?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

RePhase277 said:


> You said in the first post the lights were 4-1/8"?


Rephase you need to refocus! I am not the OP. And besides that I can't always read a tape measure. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

zac said:


> Rephase you need to refocus! I am not the OP. And besides that I can't always read a tape measure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Oops. My B yo. My B.

But the conversion kit will turn a 6" can into a 4" opening.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

RePhase277 said:


> Oops. My B yo. My B.
> 
> But the conversion kit will turn a 6" can into a 4" opening.


This is great news! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

B-Nabs said:


> Get this and be in and out in no time.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p....for-pendant-or-light-fixtures.1000831831.html
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Those things absolutely suck balls.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

zac said:


> I will check that out. Problem I'm having is that most pendants I'm installing are about 4" in circumference and the existing can is 6".
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It looks like it has an adapting ring to compensate for that.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> Those things absolutely suck balls.


How so?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

sbrn33 said:


> Those things absolutely suck balls.


The first one you install does. Once you figure it out after a couple, they go quick and make money.


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

B-Nabs said:


> Get this and be in and out in no time.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p....for-pendant-or-light-fixtures.1000831831.html
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


This looks like a good solution but do I have to use the medallion part for a 4" pot light? Using that bulky medallion wont jive with my clients.
Why cant we just have old work plastic boxes here in Canada??


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

NDC said:


> This looks like a good solution but do I have to use the medallion part for a 4" pot light? Using that bulky medallion wont jive with my clients.
> Why cant we just have old work plastic boxes here in Canada??


Possibly it came down to an apology a while back!


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

Stephano shows us how it's done.


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

Hope there is a way to avoid using the medallion with this kit


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

NDC said:


> Hope there is a way to avoid using the medallion with this kit


I actually made a sheet metal circle painted to match the pendant base on a job once with those conversion kits.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Just bang the recessed light out and install your old work box. Then put your black cat avatar back, he was cute.


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

HackWork said:


> Just bang the recessed light out and install your old work box. Then put your black cat avatar back, he was cute.


Do you mean BUSINESS CAT??
I cant use the rework box I linked in the first post. The two tabs that sit on the painted side of the ceiling are too wide for the new lights canopy. 

I will give that westinghouse bracket a shot without the medallion.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The cat's back!!! :thumbup:

That's too bad, I hate when customers get pendants with such small canopies. 

You can use that conversion kit without the medallion. That kit uses the recessed light as the junction box. You can do the same thing with a strap that you fabricate yourself to go across the opening.


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

Last week I installed two pendants above a kitchen island which had two 6" cans. I used the brand called "can convertor" the kit came with two medallions, one was flat and one was raised about 1/2" off the ceiling. 
The customer chose the flat one and was super happy that I could even do it. Best thing is that they can change them back to cans later easily.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

JohnJ65 said:


> Last week I installed two pendants above a kitchen island which had two 6" cans. I used the brand called "can convertor" the kit came with two medallions, one was flat and one was raised about 1/2" off the ceiling.
> The customer chose the flat one and was super happy that I could even do it. Best thing is that they can change them back to cans later easily.


Featured on This Old House:










https://thecanconverter.com/


----------

